# Mk4 Jetta GLI 1.8T Oil Pressure light



## 2.0VentoGT (Dec 4, 2003)

My fiance has had the STOP flash at her and say oil pressure. The dealer had said to check the oil level. If its full, it could just be the sensor. On her way home tonight, she had a ticking just started. It got louder as she got home. We plan on driving it a mile down the road to the local shop tomorrow morning. Just curious as to what could be wrong with it?


----------



## bekr83 (May 17, 2006)

something is probably blocking the pick up tube.


----------



## exodusarchitect (Aug 9, 2010)

*my 03 Jetta 1.8t also has light on*

I've been reading up on this issue. We have changed the oil on target with maintenance schedule and always use 5w30 ParaSynthetic Convoy Oil...about the best thing on the market (about the most expensive too). After fixing a cooling issue with the car I drove it about 5 miles with the family. On my way back, the oil pressure light came on with the alarm. It stopped at the next light then again came on at take-off (probably about 2k rpm when the ECU checks for pressure read). I stopped at the gas station just next to me, checked the oil level (OK) and checked for sensors/wires that might be out of place. Everything looked ok. I carefully drove home and seemed to have no issues. there were no engine noises, pings etc. 

After it cooled, I checked it out again and drove the car for a while. The light didn't come on. I thought maybe I filled the oil just a little to far. As sensitive as these cars are, I drained about a half-quart of oil (still in safe operating level) and the light did not come on. I had assumed maybe the sensor picked up high pressure levels too. I know that can cause a number of issues...seals, catalytic, etc. 

The next day we drove about 70 miles off and on. that night, my wife left to make a 30-mile trek home and the light came on almost immediately.

I'm checking the oil sending unit ($9.99 at International Parts Store). If that doesn't fix it, I'm going to run an oil conditioner through it to see if I've got sludge clogging the screen on the oil pump. 

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. I'm tired of working on this car! ...but I ♥ 1.8t!!


----------



## das Boot mein Auto (Feb 17, 2007)

sounds like you have a sludge issue. I just did the sludge treatment to a 2004 1.8t a4 with the same problem. 

I don't know if vw has a sludge technical bulletin but audi does. 

your car may have to fall into a specific vin range for the technical bulletin to be effective if there is one. 

What we do is take off the valve cover and inspect the cam caps. If the caps are scarred we recommend a new engine because the sludge is too bad. 

If there is no apparent damage to the caps, inspect the oil pan and pickup tube. If the pick up tube is blocked we inspect all hoses and lines have to do with lubrication to check for sludge and replace as needed. After hoses and lines are replaced we flush the engine with engine cleaner. drain and add oil and drive for a good 15-25 minutes. drain oil and then add synthetic oil. 

check with your dealer to see if vw has a technical bulletin with the sludge issue or oil pressure light coming on. they may be able to warranty the problem for you. 

good luck. let us know what happens. 

opcorn:


----------

